# License plate lights



## Garyemery (Feb 6, 2014)

Hey friends,
Looking for a couple license plate light for my 74 '02. The ones I have are pretty cracked. Struggling to find any new ones for reasonable price. I wouldn't mind buying used ones in really good shape. Just had car painted and want it to look sharp. 
I even thought about finding a way to put in the lighted bolts instead but not sure if that would look ok.
Any ideas?
Gary


----------

